# Downton & Doc Martin



## Bill4728 (Feb 8, 2015)

We are big fans of both Downton Abbey and Doc Martin  In the fall we are planning a trip to see both Highclere and Port Issac. We have tickets for Highclere.

Any advise?


----------



## SmithOp (Feb 8, 2015)

*Downton &amp; Doc Martin*

Thanks for reminding me, I need to look into getting tickets, we are going in Sept.  We splurged and booked into a manor house, it will be a family reunion, I was born and bred near here. We plan on having a Downton photo shoot.

http://bramptongrange.co.uk/

I can also recommend a visit to Warwick Castle. Stoke Bruene for the canal narrowboat museum.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 8, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> Thanks for reminding me, I need to look into getting tickets, we are going in Sept.  We splurged and booked into a manor house, it will be a family reunion, I was born and bred near here. We plan on having a Downton photo shoot.


Ticket for Sept are on sale now  I'd hurry if I was you.

Bill


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 8, 2015)

Highclere does sell out, but they leave some tickets for walk ups, for sale on the day of.  My Aunt lives not far from there and we decided to go one weekend morning, got an early start, called them, and they indicated they hold back some tickets for day of arrivals. 

Just in case you think they are showing sold out.


----------



## scotlass (Feb 9, 2015)

I would not wait to get tickets for Highclere.  We bought ours for July last week and right now the exchange rate is quite favorable.  It would be awful to go all that way and find out on the day that they are sold out.

We have stayed in Bampton, the village where DA is filmed and that was really fun.  There is a B & B in the center of the village called Wheelgate House and I think it is the only one now as the one we stayed in before is no longer in operation.  The B & B part is above a restaurant which may or may not be a problem.  (Stairs, cooking odors, etc.)  Having said that, we are booked there for July.  It is quite a long drive from there to Highclere but could be done in a day trip.

For Port Isaac, when you get to the town, plan to park in the public car park on the hill before going down into the village.  The first time we went we drove down (single lane) and had to drive right out because there was no place to stop.  It is just as it looks on Doc Martin......the car park is only accessible at low tide and even then it is limited.  The white building used for the school is a restaurant and the classrooms used in filming are actually in Delabole a few miles away.  The interior of the doctor's office is actually a set built on a farm a few miles away and the actual building you see is a self-catering house.  It's great fun to walk the village and talk to the locals.  They are starting filming in March and may still be filming in September so the earlier you go the better shot you have at watching filming.

That's all I can think of at the moment.  Let me know if you have any other questions.  We have been to both places a couple of times....can't get enough!


----------



## Pompey Family (Feb 10, 2015)

If you're looking for holiday cottages you could try The National Trust, an organisation that repairs and maintains properties and landscapes of historical or natural importance. They have a number of properties throughout the UK that they rent out, all very well equipped and maintained. They have a number in Port Quin which is less than 10 minutes drive from Port Isaac.

http://www.nationaltrustholidays.org.uk/search/


----------

